# [ طلب ] من فضلكم عاوز تعليم لبرمجه موقع إلكترونى متكامل .. مع شرح دقيق لكل شئ



## solofanty (28 يونيو 2010)

*[ طلب ] من فضلكم عاوز تعليم لبرمجه موقع إلكترونى متكامل .. مع شرح دقيق لكل شئ*


من فضلكم عاوز تعليم إزاى أبرمج موقع إلكترونى متكامل

مع العلم إن لدى برنامج : Adobe DreamWeaver CS5 ME

يعنى ممكن لو حد عنده تعليم البرنامج دا يديهولى

من فضلكم متستهونوش بالموضوع .. بالنسبه لى دا موضوع حياه أو موت


أذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## solofanty (1 يوليو 2010)

لو سمحتم ساعدونى

و ياريت يكون التعليم لموقع ديناميكى​


----------



## maramero (5 يوليو 2010)

*اليك موقع لتعليم البرامج من ضمنها DreamWeaver
ده موقع التعليم
http://www.freelearn110.com/
ده صفحة تعليم البرنامج
http://www.freelearn110.com/baseArtecles/dreamweaver.html*

*كل اللي عليك تنزل لنصف الصفحة ستجد 


Dreamweaver Tutorials Level 1

Dreamweaver Tutorials Level 2
اختار المستوي و سيفتح لك صفحة و يحمل فديوهات الشرح
لكن الموقع لا يتيح امكانية تحميل الفديوهات هي للمشاهده المباشرة

و ده موضوع منقل عن النسخة اللي حضرتك طلبتها



			دروس فيديو برنامج دريم ويفر Dreamweaver CS5 احدث اصدار شرح فيديو لكل صغيرة وكبيرة في .. احصل دائماً على الجديد في برامج جي سوفت يتحصل على الكثير من الدروس من منتديات جي سوفت وحصرياً دائماً

Lynda.com Dreamweaver CS5 Essential Training QUASAR 

Rapidshare Links on Premium Account 
200MB Parts, No Password! 


تحميل الدروس كاملة الان من جي سوفت
http://rapidshare.com/files/387925183/Lynda.com.Dreamweaver.CS5.Essential.Training-QUASAR.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/387925160/Lynda.com.Dreamweaver.CS5.Essential.Training-QUASAR.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/387925319/Lynda.com.Dreamweaver.CS5.Essential.Training-QUASAR.r02
http://rapidshare.com/files/387925325/Lynda.com.Dreamweaver.CS5.Essential.Training-QUASAR.r03
http://rapidshare.com/files/387925365/Lynda.com.Dreamweaver.CS5.Essential.Training-QUASAR.r04
http://rapidshare.com/files/387925351/Lynda.com.Dreamweaver.CS5.Essential.Training-QUASAR.r05
http://rapidshare.com/files/387925281/Lynda.com.Dreamweaver.CS5.Essential.Training-QUASAR.r06
http://rapidshare.com/files/387925814/Lynda.com.Dreamweaver.CS5.Essential.Training-QUASAR.rar

باسورد فك الضغط
http://forum.jsoftj.com

أنقر للتوسيع...


المساحة الاجمالية حوالي 2 جيجا

ملحوظة لم اقم سوي بتجريب الروابط بوجودها و انها تعمل
يفضل بعد التحميل قبل ما يتم الفتح اي ملف تستخدم برنامج ضد الفيروسات
لتحديد هل يوجد فيروسات ام لا

سلام*​


----------



## solofanty (5 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى بجد على الشرح الرائع دا​


----------



## solofanty (31 أكتوبر 2010)

[ طلب ] من فضلكم عاوز تعليم لبرمجه موقع إلكترونى متكامل .. مع شرح دقيق لكل شئ​


----------

